# I hope this isn't a mistake



## betweenworlds (Nov 9, 2011)

sdf


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Can you tell us what you expect your husband to do since you cannot offer him sex. Do you really expect him to go without. Or will you one day be cured and you expect him to wait.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like the difference in religious conviction and raising the children is putting stress on your marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

